# portland...



## dime (Mar 3, 2009)

i made it here for the first time and now in need help. i need info on bike co-ops, spanging/sign flying spots, dry sleeping spots( PM that info ). who else is here?


----------



## mkirby (Mar 3, 2009)

Anybody on the street can point you in the direction of the nearest biker rendezvous, they are everywhere. Spanging is good around pioneer square and pioneer place (the rose mall), that area. If you play an instrument, that area is good for busking, too. Or hit up saturday market under the Burnside bridge on weekends. 

Check out Sisters of the Road cafe on sixth, another place anyone can point you in the direction of. Really cheap meals, and you can work for them if you don't have any cash. You generally also meet some decent people in there.

For other food sources, the Trader Joe's dumpsters never disappoint, and neither do those at any of the million bakeries we have around here.

In general look for dirty kids around the square, under the bridges or at skate parks. There's no shortage of them here, and they can usually help you out with whatever you need.

Welcome to Portland.


----------



## dime (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks guys. i will keep that shit in mind


----------



## dime (Mar 5, 2009)

oh yeah and i got a ticket for bering on the max without a ticket already. hahaha
and my name ran by the UP bulls


----------

